# Party Poppers



## moymoy (Aug 23, 2011)

well..

my Heterometrus Longimanus female just popped its minions yesterday (8-22-2011 )


















and yeah, some act of cannibalism is observed. Poor guy, it must have strayed or ventured near the mandibles.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Poor little guy tho...Maybe u shld feed her a snack .


----------



## Roblicious (Aug 23, 2011)

grats! funny i refer to my scorpions as minions too lol


----------



## moymoy (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys! hehe

and yeah, I call the slings "minions" while the gravid and the carrier ones are called "mothership" hahah :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moymoy (Aug 30, 2011)

The minions molted into 2nd instars by 8-30-2011

















I feel like a proud momma! hehe


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool, good luck with handling all of them :}. Also, this has got to be one of the most bad ass species EVER , and yet, i only have one .


----------



## moymoy (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks! By the way, where are you based from? Because in our place, this scorpion is relatively common (in the market, though rare in the wild)
here, not to mention a lot cheaper.

I'd be keeping 10 slings, I'll give 6 for my friends and 4 for my coming documented caresheet write-up (and my 1st one actually). The rest, 
I should sell them. My initial count as of the moment is 16 slings on this brood, belly hiders and tergite stickies not included in the count, with only one 
casualty.

Hope they climb down safe. I should be in my room when the time comes or else I'd expect them to get eaten.


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the successful breeding. Poor little baby. Oh well. Aggressive parenting I guess :3


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 30, 2011)

moymoy said:


> thanks! By the way, where are you based from? Because in our place, this scorpion is relatively common (in the market, though rare in the wild)
> here, not to mention a lot cheaper.
> 
> I'd be keeping 10 slings, I'll give 6 for my friends and 4 for my coming documented caresheet write-up (and my 1st one actually). The rest,
> ...


Haha its ok, i can have my supplier bring in for me . Hmm good luck with ur document and other slings, im thinking thay the 2nd instar would have much less lower chances of being eaten, try feeding the mom and see if she accepts the food .


----------



## moymoy (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually, my female is wild-caught (or so it seems) from an unknown source (maybe Palawan or Mindanao). She's gravid already when I got her.

The substrate's a bit too dry already, it might trigger hunger fest. Sure thing i'll feed the mom and the slings after I seperate them to a much larger container.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 30, 2011)

Ooh lucky u! Just dampen the substrate and there should be enough humidity .


----------



## nics (Aug 30, 2011)

moymoy said:


> Actually, my female is wild-caught (or so it seems) from an unknown source (maybe Palawan or Mindanao). She's gravid already when I got her.
> 
> The substrate's a bit too dry already, it might trigger hunger fest. Sure thing i'll feed the mom and the slings after I seperate them to a much larger container.


I never knew that they exist in Palawan. I know the the Liocheles and Isometrus are much more common. Congrats on the brood!


----------



## moymoy (Aug 31, 2011)

Ooh.. Liocheles and Isometrus are common in the islands, Isometrus, however, is quite rare to find here in Cebu..

Palawan is said to have Heterometrus sp., says supplier from Manila. The descriptions about their origins is quite vague, so to speak.


----------



## moymoy (Sep 1, 2011)

: All systems check, leaving Mother ship. All units deploy!  :sneaky:

The minions are ready to face a dog-eat-dog (or is it scorp-eat-scorp?) world. As for now, they are under the refuge of their mother. 

09-01-2011



























"I'm exhausted carrying these little freaks.." -says the mother scorp.


----------



## moymoy (Sep 2, 2011)

Noted behaviors:
08-20-2011
Female takes a deep "urge" to pop, now in position and in process of giving birth.

08-22-2011
After giving birth, 1 sling somehow ventured in the chelicarae of the mother, thus stimulates the mother to eat it.

1st instars appear violet under the UV light. Possible due to its white colour of their soft exoskeleton.

08-28-2011
1st instars in the process of molting to 2nd instars

2nd instars are now starting to glow green in the black-light or UV light.

09-01-2011
2nd instars started to climb down and up back again to their mother's back. They don't stray too far to their mother.


09-02-2011
If disturbed, the slings climb back to their mother and some hide under her. In unison. 

After misting, all of them (includes mother) "licked" the droplets on the glass slides and somehow "dived" the substrate for water. 
[The substrate's quite dry for sometime as to not to disturb the mother carrying the brood]


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 2, 2011)

No offense, but by looking at the pics it seems a little cramp in there even if it was their mom alone living there, also, the babies hide under her probably because there is no other form of shelter except her body itself. If the scorpions are drinking from the misting, i suggest u provide a water dish. Im thinking that this isnt their permanent home, more of like a tank for the babies to molt through their 1st instar? But of course, with more substrate, the mom and babies will feel much more relaxed and safer, i suggest transfering them to a larger tank soon . But other than that its good to see that they have all molted successfully and healthily, do keep up updated .


----------



## moymoy (Sep 2, 2011)

No offense taken. 

The enclosure is 6x6x6 (yeah cramped) but it acts as the birth chamber (of almost every scorpion that I have). The enclosure of the mom is 8x8x8 with a thick layer of substrate and a hide (I keep them solitary, not a communal.. besides I only have one female H.longimanus) and seems to be doing fine. The microwaveable cups are ready for the slings once they start feeding (I would like to experiment a maternal feeding behavior same as fellow arachnoboards member Longimanus  have observed) so they still live here on the same enclosure for a couple of days.

As for the details of the enclosure, they are kept on a dark hollow of my aquarium cabinet, and it is dark here on my room (day and night) unless I turn on the lights and my handy flashlight for pictures. The size of the enclosure itself is designed for a purpose, to "simulate" a condition under a typical "hide" so.. basically, the enclosure itself is a "hide" with adequate ventilation.

It may seem to be a bit torture for them, but base on my experience in keeping Heterometrus sp. ,they do just fine as long as you provide everything that is necessary for them to live on. Besides, stress is my number one enemy, second would be ants. LoL

I'm living in a tropical country by the way, so I simulate conditions base on my observation of the said species in their habitat and on how my supplier acquired them from the wild.

---------- Post added 09-01-2011 at 10:40 PM ----------

The hollow dungeon.





Height appropriate for ventilation. Lighting is due to flash of the camera. 






OT: here's my aquarium tank, the cabinet stand  hollows is where I put my arachnids.


----------



## Big_nito (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice one sir moymoy. Congrats!! Keep up the good work... Nice pics!!!:biggrin:


----------



## choyadgreat (Sep 2, 2011)

My nose is bleeding sir moymoy... 1 sling for me yes? Ehehe! Good Luck wih your write-up  and do share the finished caresheet as I have 1 2i H. Longimanus sling right now who seems to never stop moving inside his/her enclosure and is much of a interior designer always moving the gravel to one side almost covering his bark hide...


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice tank . I guess as long as they are healthy than its fine, good to hear the momma has a comfortable tank . My H Longi is in premolt right now, pretty fat and my C Mag just molted yesterday(woohoo). I am also planning to do some write ups on my scorpion behaviours, not really write ups but just some observations that i will note down in a little notebook or something, good luck on ur writeup and scorplings as well .


----------



## moymoy (Sep 2, 2011)

Big_nito said:


> Nice one sir moymoy. Congrats!! Keep up the good work... Nice pics!!!:biggrin:


Thank you sir~ 



choyadgreat said:


> My nose is bleeding sir moymoy... 1 sling for me yes? Ehehe! Good Luck wih your write-up  and do share the finished caresheet as I have 1 2i H. Longimanus sling right now who seems to never stop moving inside his/her enclosure and is much of a interior designer always moving the gravel to one side almost covering his bark hide...


Wow!_ isa kang makata_ (your a poet) hahaha! Thanks for the appreciation sir.

---------- Post added 09-02-2011 at 07:21 AM ----------




Hendersoniana said:


> Nice tank . I guess as long as they are healthy than its fine, good to hear the momma has a comfortable tank . My H Longi is in premolt right now, pretty fat and my C Mag just molted yesterday(woohoo). I am also planning to do some write ups on my scorpion behaviours, not really write ups but just some observations that i will note down in a little notebook or something, good luck on ur writeup and scorplings as well .


Thank you~ 

What's the instar of your H.longi? Good luck!


----------



## moymoy (Sep 3, 2011)

9-03-2011

They started feeding last night. I have to separate the mom, as so not to crush the slings. Early this morning, I find their bellies full already and is now pushing for 3rd instar. LOL

Pictures:
















Containers:

[Black for the tier 1 brood; Clear cups for selling/giving]


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 3, 2011)

So cute! Haha, my H longi is 5i i think? WC . Anyway ur babies are doing great, so fat haha, good luck with the upcoming molts! They look so white and innocent :}.


----------



## moymoy (Sep 4, 2011)

They stroll and roll like crazy! Hehe It's like a circus in the enclosure, esp. with feeding time, they go nuts!


----------



## nics (Sep 8, 2011)

choyadgreat said:


> My nose is bleeding sir moymoy... 1 sling for me yes? Ehehe! Good Luck wih your write-up  and do share the finished caresheet as I have 1 2i H. Longimanus sling right now who seems to never stop moving inside his/her enclosure and is much of a interior designer always moving the gravel to one side almost covering his bark hide...


Lmao on the nose bleed part!! reminds me of what my brother said about that when we were drunk!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma3gEdgumug

Edit: No offense pare


----------



## moymoy (Sep 14, 2011)

nics said:


> Lmao on the nose bleed part!! reminds me of what my brother said about that when we were drunk!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma3gEdgumug
> 
> Edit: No offense pare


hahaha! no offense taken pare! hehe..


----------



## moymoy (Sep 18, 2011)

Update:

09-19-2011

Out of 17 slings, 10 are sold and now with their respective lords. 

Out of the 7 that is still under my supervision, I choose 3 slings that is subject for study.

I named them Tier 1 brood [T1] from their Mother [Succubi]

Individually, I gave them names. I can distinguish them through their sizes and labels.






Judith is the most promising among the brood, I always see "her" busy digging and walking.





Brena is such a voracious eater. 





Magdalena is a sluggish and somehow "small" compared to her broodmates.

Observation:

I presume that they were all females, lest they turned to adults.

I find Judith more of like a possible male, though not sure. It's like "c'mon, I can't determine sex @ 2nd instar!"  and It's quite ridiculous! haha~ anyways, I noticed she has longer chela, that's why.

I choose these three so that I can document their growth and to write a caresheet for them. I also would like to grab the chance of proving the circulating issue regarding Parthenogenesis and Hermaphrodism among them species, specifically Heterometrus Longimanus. I'm no scientist but one of my group's goals is to help one. :biggrin:


----------



## moymoy (Oct 9, 2011)

Update: 10-09-2011

Brena molted first @ 10-05-2011 to 3rd instar


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 9, 2011)

I like these, I kept some from a brood also and glad I did.  Honestly I'm not 100% on the ID with the ones I have but I'm very confident anyway.  I will send one off later for professional ID.  They look nice and they are very pinchy things aren't they!  I've been keeping mine in one container that has individual compartments.  Since they are not as easy to get over here, I plan to breed them.


----------

